# Mini balanced to 3.5mm. adapter ... in my way.



## Komkrit

I have some balanced phones that can not connect to the single-end amp.
  They are use with my RSA SR-71B balanced amp.
   

   
  For this problem,I will DIY...mini balance to 3.5mm. adapter in my way.
  ( All picture stamp  the date 22 April 2013...the day I had presented in my country:Thailand )


----------



## Komkrit

female mini balanced jack and 3.5mm.Viablue jack
   

   
   
  Remove the outer body of the female balanced jack
   

   
   
  Cut the leg.Rounding the body of mini balanced jack by the cutter.
   

   
   
  Mark the proximal and distal end of the Viablue body. >>> This is the working space.


----------



## Komkrit

Remove exeeding corner by a file.
   

   
   
  Put in to the distal end of the Viablue body to check the shape.Rear view.
   

   
   
  Side view.


----------



## Komkrit

Remove the front locking edge of the inner jack by a file.(red arrow)
   

   
   
  When remove this edge.The inner jack can insert into the outer body from the distal end.
  This point is the very important because this work all part will insert from the distal end.
   

   
   
  In the picture...now it can insert from distal end.


----------



## Komkrit

Shortening the rear bolt by the file.( Cut by a file is not damage the line of the bolt like a saw. )
  This bolt is used to lock the mini balanced jack.


----------



## Komkrit

Solder the female mini balanced to the 3.5mm.
   

   
   
  This is the picture of left,right,and ground position.
   

   
   
  Solder in the length of the body of the Viablue jack.( in the previous marked )
  ...the sound direction come from 3.5mm. to female balanced jack...solder the wire in this direction.
   

   
   
  Solder all wires.
   

   
   
  Put all parts in to the bottom of the Viablue body.


----------



## Komkrit

This is my...compact mini balanced to 3.5mm. adapter.
   

   
   
  Convert balanced phone to 3.5mm.
   

   
   
  Now...my balanced phone can used with the single-end amp.
   

   

   
   
  This is my DIY to share to everyone who love music.
   
  Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Howlin Fester

Nice job.
  Excellent Tutorial.
  This is on my to do list when I get my DIY station running.  Thank you so much!


----------



## milarepa

Very nice adapter and a great post. Thanks.


----------



## SpudHarris

Brilliant work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## nikongod

That is a really nice build.


----------



## FraGGleR

Nice job.
   
  Would it have been easier to use this:  http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-156N-1-E/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV6eg9ypWNTL7R9GLPBVZczg%3d?
   
  It is the panel mount socket instead of the board mount socket.  Less mutilation involved and has solder lugs.


----------



## Komkrit

Thanks FraGGleR.
Panel mount is more easier,not to modify the rear part for solder.

But the face of panel mount is rectangle... 10x13 mm.
..http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/253/KC-300935-195789.pdf
The face of board mount is square... 11x11 mm.
..http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/253/KC-300934-196003.pdf

I use the board mount because the face shape is more matching 
with the round bottom of Viablue.That I think it more beautiful.


----------



## FraGGleR

Good point, makes sense. Thanks again for the share.


----------



## milarepa

I have now been so fortunate that I have got my very own Komkrit adapter, by cortesy of my friend Komkrit. 

I would like to share a few words on how much I like this little beauty. It looks as if made in the Viablue factory, and the convenience of having such a compact adapter will allow me to balance all my future headphone cables. Currently I have only my lcd cable running on balanced, and now I can use that reference cable on any rig without a lot of hassle. This has also allowed me to finally evaluate my Intruder when running balanced or se. I must say the sq of the adapter seems really good, later hopefully I will have more cables so I can experiment more on the actual sq performance. So far I am thrilled!

Thanks Komkrit!


----------



## AnakChan

I've got something like that too. Komkrit, are you based in Thailand?


----------



## milarepa

anakchan said:


> I've got something like that too. Komkrit, are you based in Thailand?




Up close I see the difference. Komkrits is even better looking. On your dap pic I thought they were identical.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Up close I see the difference. Komkrits is even better looking. On your dap pic I thought they were identical.


 

 And the difference being???


----------



## milarepa

That plastic logo covered mezzo sleeve.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> I have now been so fortunate that I have got my very own Komkrit adapter, by cortesy of my friend Komkrit.
> 
> I would like to share a few words on how much I like this little beauty. It looks as if made in the Viablue factory, and the convenience of having such a compact adapter will allow me to balance all my future headphone cables. Currently I have only my lcd cable running on balanced, and now I can use that reference cable on any rig without a lot of hassle. This has also allowed me to finally evaluate my Intruder when running balanced or se. I must say the sq of the adapter seems really good, later hopefully I will have more cables so I can experiment more on the actual sq performance. So far I am thrilled!
> 
> ...


 
  Well done Komkrit  !


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I've got something like that too. Komkrit, are you based in Thailand?



 Yes,I live in Thailand.
  
 This is my original presentation of this adapter in Thailand.
 date ... 22/04/2013 ( 22 April 2013 )  time ... 08:44:03
 in Thai language but the same pics.
http://forum.munkonggadget.com/detail.php?id=108991
  
 My idea for this adapter is no license.It's for everyone who love music. 
 (one week later it had been another adapter like this >> the same as in your picture at 29 April 2013 )

 Thanks.


----------



## Komkrit

milarepa said:


> I have now been so fortunate that I have got my very own Komkrit adapter, by cortesy of my friend Komkrit.
> 
> I would like to share a few words on how much I like this little beauty. It looks as if made in the Viablue factory, and the convenience of having such a compact adapter will allow me to balance all my future headphone cables. Currently I have only my lcd cable running on balanced, and now I can use that reference cable on any rig without a lot of hassle. This has also allowed me to finally evaluate my Intruder when running balanced or se. I must say the sq of the adapter seems really good, later hopefully I will have more cables so I can experiment more on the actual sq performance. So far I am thrilled!
> 
> Thanks Komkrit!




Very happy to know that you love my adapter.


----------



## Komkrit

This is...KOMKRIT adapter Rev.2
  More accessible.
  More compact.
   
  More accessible...Longer front 3.5mm. jack >>> can connect the player which in a small hole case.
  More compact at the back of the adapter.
   
  Rev.1 and Rev.2
   

   

   

   
  Please wait for the details of DIY.


----------



## AnakChan

Nice job, again! Very impressive.


----------



## Komkrit

anakchan said:


> Nice job, again! Very impressive.



Thank you


----------



## Komkrit

Longer front 3.5mm. can insert through a small hole of the iPhone case.
   
  External view
   

   
   
  Internal view


----------



## milarepa

Very nice and practical Rev.2 Komkrit. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> Very nice and practical Rev.2 Komkrit. Congrats on a job well done.


 

 Thank you


----------



## Komkrit

DIY...KOMKRIT adapter Rev.2
   
   
  Modify for female mini balanced.
   
  Measure the internal diameter of the Viablue body >>> approximate 9.5mm.
   

   
   
  Cut the round sticker 9.5mm. on the female mini balanced plug.
   

   
   
  Reshape to cylindrical by a cutter and a file.


----------



## Komkrit

Female mini balanced plug was done.
   

   
   
  Insert into the Viablue body.
   

   
   
  Side view.


----------



## Komkrit

Modify of the internal 3.5 jack.
   

   
   
  Remove the outer plastic ring.


----------



## Komkrit

Size of the internal 3.5mm. gold jack >>> approximate 5.8mm.
   

   
   
  Size of the standard Oyaide jack >>> approximate 5.7mm.


----------



## Komkrit

Use a round file to extend inner diameter of the ring.
   
  Before
   

   

   
   
  After


----------



## Komkrit

Put the ring on the inner 3.5mm.gold jack.
   

   
   
  and then twist 90 degree to get more area for locking with the bolt of the Viablue body.
   

   
   
  Push to the posterior until look like in this picture.


----------



## Komkrit

Remove the front locking edge by a file.
   

   
   
  It can insert into the Viablue body from the bottom.


----------



## Komkrit

Shortening the rear bolt...for locking the female mini balanced plug.


----------



## Komkrit

Prepare for solder.
   

   
   
  The positions of the left,right,and ground.
   

   
   
  Solder together...sound direction come from 3.5mm. jack to the female mini balanced plug.


----------



## Komkrit

Insert all part into the Viablue body.


----------



## Komkrit

This is KOMKRIT adapter Rev.2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
   
  Connect with the mini balanced jack.
   

   
   
  For some headphones that can easily to drive. >>> direct connect to the player.
  Use with the iPhone case or the iPod case.
   

   

   

   
   
  And the most important main point. >>> use with single-end amp.
   

   
  Thank you for your attention.


----------



## lescanadiens

Komkrit,
   
  May I ask what is the model of your balanced phones?
  Thanks
   
  Quote: 





komkrit said:


> This is my...compact mini balanced to 3.5mm. adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Komkrit

lescanadiens,
My balanced phone in that picture is...Yuin PK1. 
The sound of Yuin PK1 balanced phone is great !!!
...I use with RSA SR-71B amp.

(The others are Koss KSC35 and Yuin G1A.)


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Komkrit,
   
  So basically you made a balanced termination for Yuin phones and then used your DIY for a single ended amp?
   
  Thanks
  Quote: 





komkrit said:


> lescanadiens,
> My balanced phone in that picture is...Yuin PK1.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Komkrit

lescanadiens,
   
   
  The main of my phones are single-end...only 4 phones are balanced.
   
  All my balanced phones, I used them with balanced out of RSA SR-71B.
  But they can't use with anothers single end amps or player that I have.
  ( LISA L3 , Alo Continental V.2 , HiFiMAN-801)
  So, I connected them by my DIY mini balanced to 3.5mm. adapter.


----------



## Komkrit

Today I will present mini balanced to 3.5mm in Oyaide jack.
  KOMKRIT Adapter Rev.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Reshape the female mini balanced. 
  Remove all outer socket ( by cutter and file ) 
  Marked for the positive signal at the face of the inner socket.
   
  Front view.
   

   
   
  Rear view.


----------



## Komkrit

The position of the signals.


----------



## AnakChan

Will you be able to get the entire Kobiconn connector into the Oyaide housing? I'm guessing that is the 6mm version?
   
  Edit: What would be a nice project would be :-
   
  1) balance-2-balance Kobiconn-2-TRRS
  2) balance-2-balance TRRS-2-Kobiconn
  3) balance-2-SE TRRS-2-3.5mm


----------



## Komkrit

Solder the female mini balanced to 3.5mm. jack.
   
  In the picture...I partial cut and bend the ground of the 3.5mm. jack for lengthening.
   

   
   
  Solder the wires....and protect by heat shrink.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Will you be able to get the entire Kobiconn connector into the Oyaide housing? I'm guessing that is the 6mm version?
> 
> Edit: What would be a nice project would be :-
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, It is 6mm. version.


----------



## Komkrit

Put all part in to Oyaide jack.


----------



## Komkrit

Finish !!!
  This is KOMKRIT Adapter Rev.3


----------



## Komkrit

Convert balanced phone to 3.5mm.


----------



## Komkrit

Use with single-end amp and player.
  *** The stability of the connection come from the inner socket of the female mini balanced.
       ( not come from the outer socket. )


----------



## Komkrit

Picture of all KOMKRIT adapter.
   
  Rev.1  Rev.2  Rev.3   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   

   
  Thank you for your attention.


----------



## AnakChan

Truly awesome. Love your work.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Truly awesome. Love your work.


 
   
  Thank you.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





komkrit said:


> Picture of all KOMKRIT adapter.
> 
> Rev.1  Rev.2  Rev.3
> 
> ...


 
  This is so nice, I wish I had a use for one  Well done!


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> This is so nice, I wish I had a use for one  Well done!


 

 Thank you.


----------



## Saraguie

Quote: 





saraguie said:


> This is so nice, I wish I had a use for one  Well done!


 
   
  Quote: 





komkrit said:


> Thank you.


 
  Your welcome and thank you for taking such good care of our friend in the cold north Milarepa aka Thor


----------



## vicjohn

Sawadee krub!
   
   
  Nice done! keng mak mak! 
   
   
  I'm John Lee from JL Acousticl Labs Korea.
   
   
  Where you stay in Thailand?
   
  I will go to Bangkok early of august! 
   
   
  Cheers,


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





vicjohn said:


> Sawadee krub!
> 
> 
> Nice done! keng mak mak!
> ...


 

 Thank you very much.
   
  I live in the north of Thailand ... not in Bangkok.
  Can you speak Thai ?


----------



## milarepa

saraguie said:


> saraguie said:
> 
> 
> > This is so nice, I wish I had a use for one  Well done!
> ...




Indeed! I'm a happy camper!


----------



## milarepa

milarepa said:


> saraguie said:
> 
> 
> > saraguie said:
> ...




Congrats on that rev 3 Komkrit, you rock!

Oops, double post, sorry.


----------



## Komkrit

milarepa said:


> Congrats on that rev 3 Komkrit, you rock!




Thank you.


----------



## vicjohn

My pasa thai is very poor...
   
  I was stay in BKK for working 2004~2005 6month......
   
  North of thai... chiang mai or chiang rai...sorry only I remeber that city only.


----------



## Komkrit

Long time ago , but you can remember Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai. 
I live in Lampang. ( at the south of Chiang Mai )


----------



## AnakChan

Recently I kinda requested (challenged?) Komkrit to create a mini balanced to single ended 3.5mm adapter. This one is a little different as it's not a Kobiconn balanced plug but rather a 3.5mm TRRS instead. To my amazement of Komkrit's talent he made one not from using TRRS jack, but from a standard SE 3.5mm jack and converted it into a TRRS manually, then put that whole jack into a Viablue 3.5mm plug.
   
  These are the photos of the results of the adapter he sent to me. He also shared with me photos during the making of it but I'll let him share those photos should he chooses to do so.
   
  Great job Komkrit! Once I get my Tralucent Uber balanced TRRS cable back from Russia, I'll give this adapter a shot. Thank you so much again!


----------



## kkcc

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Recently I kinda requested (challenged?) Komkrit to create a mini balanced to single ended 3.5mm adapter. This one is a little different as it's not a Kobiconn balanced plug but rather a 3.5mm TRRS instead. To my amazement of Komkrit's talent he made one not from using TRRS jack, but from a standard SE 3.5mm jack and converted it into a TRRS manually, then put that whole jack into a Viablue 3.5mm plug.
> 
> These are the photos of the results of the adapter he sent to me. He also shared with me photos during the making of it but I'll let him share those photos should he chooses to do so.
> 
> ...


 
   
  This looks amazing.  I would really like to get one too, and to make it more challenging, can it be in the form of a normal 3.5mm _right-angled_ plug!?  I'd still be interested to get this same one as Anakchan got.....
   
  Komkrit U da man!


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





kkcc said:


> This looks amazing.  I would really like to get one too, and to make it more challenging, can it be in the form of a normal 3.5mm _right-angled_ plug!?  I'd still be interested to get this same one as Anakchan got.....
> 
> Komkrit U da man!


 
   
  Thanks kkcc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I will collect all pictures and data,then I will post at DIY forums later.
  I hope that everyone can DIY it like me, and can apply to another type of this adapter.
   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Recently I kinda requested (challenged?) Komkrit to create a mini balanced to single ended 3.5mm adapter. This one is a little different as it's not a Kobiconn balanced plug but rather a 3.5mm TRRS instead. To my amazement of Komkrit's talent he made one not from using TRRS jack, but from a standard SE 3.5mm jack and converted it into a TRRS manually, then put that whole jack into a Viablue 3.5mm plug.
> 
> These are the photos of the results of the adapter he sent to me. He also shared with me photos during the making of it but I'll let him share those photos should he chooses to do so.
> 
> Great job Komkrit! Once I get my Tralucent Uber balanced TRRS cable back from Russia, I'll give this adapter a shot. Thank you so much again!


 
   
  Thank you AnakChan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Your last picture is very clear for the fourth pin.


----------



## kkcc

komkrit said:


> Thanks kkcc.
> I will collect all pictures and data,then I will post at DIY forums later.
> I hope that everyone can DIY it like me, and can apply to another type of this adapter.
> 
> ...




Looking forward to it. In fact I have started to source the parts as much as I can identify from anakchan's pics but seems to be stuck with the female trrs connector......

Have to thank you again for your excellent work and sharing to the community!!


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kkcc said:


> Looking forward to it. In fact I have started to source the parts as much as I can identify from anakchan's pics but seems to be stuck with the female trrs connector......


 
   
  Komkrit actually made his own female trrs connector rather than buy a generic one to slim it to fit into the Viablue. That's why I'm so amazed by his work 'cos he actually -made- the female connector himself.


----------



## kkcc

anakchan said:


> Komkrit actually made his own female trrs connector rather than buy a generic one to slim it to fit into the Viablue. That's why I'm so amazed by his work 'cos he actually -made- the female connector himself.















Sad face.... probably beyond my lvl 5 crafting skillz


----------



## Komkrit

Some picture of my work.

   
  The last picture in AnakChan post can see very clear of extra pin for contact with S...sleeve.
   
  For the details I will post later. ( so many pictures and data )


----------



## Komkrit

This is the thread for DIY balanced TRRS to single ended TRS adapter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.head-fi.org/t/675333/trrs-to-trs-adapter-3-5mm-balanced-trrs-to-single-ended-trs-adapter


----------



## Chromako

All this stuff... Wow. Such craftsmanship and inventiveness! I especially love how you took it upon yourself to make your own TRRS jack. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## Komkrit

Quote: 





chromako said:


> All this stuff... Wow. Such craftsmanship and inventiveness! I especially love how you took it upon yourself to make your own TRRS jack. Niiiiiiice.


 

 Thank you.


----------



## BoxBoxBox

Can someone make me one of these? Pls PM me your asking price if you can


----------



## bunchi99

boxboxbox said:


> Can someone make me one of these? Pls PM me your asking price if you can




Yes please, I want one too... Please.


----------



## syobwoc

Quote: 





bunchi99 said:


> Yes please, I want one too... Please.


 
  Me too!


----------



## kkcc

Many of us want this. Been trying to get some Chinese workshop to try their hands on it but seems they deemed it too much work or too complex. It really shows how skillful and dedicated kromkit is. 

Hope eventually we may see some high quality commercial products similar to these masterpieces.


----------



## syobwoc

agreed, i have to say i'm a little scared to mess up an expensive viablue connector....but it may be worth a shot.  I've only seen the kobiconn connectors from mouser and the viablues from ebay and one of their dealers.  Anyone know of another place?


----------



## AnakChan

If you guys backtrack a few pages, you may see & read that some shops have already copied Komkrit's work.


----------



## kkcc

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> If you guys backtrack a few pages, you may see & read that some shops have already copied Komkrit's work.


 
   
  where is that? linky pretty please?? I must have missed that.....


----------



## milarepa

AnakChan has a Mezzo adapter of the same build. I guess shooting a PM to birdoffice, the owner of mezzo, to see if could be of help to you might be worth a shot. Phanom is a very nice guy just like our man Komkrit.


----------



## kkcc

Quote: 





milarepa said:


> AnakChan has a Mezzo adapter of the same build. I guess shooting a PM to birdoffice, the owner of mezzo, to see if could be of help to you might be worth a shot. Phanom is a very nice guy just like our man Komkrit.


 
   
  thanks for the info!


----------



## jebuizyhar

Why is it that I cannot find one of those mini balanced jacks ANYWHERE online?


----------



## Komkrit

You can find at mouser electronics >> mouser.com the product code = Kobiconn 163-157J-E 

http://th.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Kobiconn/163-157J-E/?qs=%2fha2pyFadug%252b2eFQQ3LbTLg3p%2fJiFxlT7DTGoWrFdVk%3d


----------



## Ceiling Panda

Great, easy to read and understand each step! Also it looks just amazing and really professional in my eye!


----------



## Jwm48324

Can you make a kobiconn balanced female adaptor to a mini male 3.5 TRRS adaptor.


----------



## AnakChan

jwm48324 said:


> Can you make a kobiconn balanced female adaptor to a mini male 3.5 TRRS adaptor.


 
  
 Double Helix Cables made one from Kobiconn female to 2.5mm TRRS male so I'm sure they could make one going to a 3.5mm TRRS male too.


----------



## Jwm48324

I emailed them twice and no answer.


----------



## AnakChan

jwm48324 said:


> I emailed them twice and no answer.


 
  
 He's probably busy making cables. Did you email or did you contact via their Contact page?

 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=contact_us

 P.S. That's funny I always thought DHC was UK based (like Toxic).


----------



## GoldenGate

Thanks for the tutorial! And lucky me, I just bought mini files the other day


----------



## axax

I need a balanced to 3.5 mm adapter.How can I buy ? I find but price is so high...


----------



## luisandre

I heard his cables and adapters are very good!
  
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html
  
 If you use a balanced to 3.5 mm adapter, than I guess you don't have a balanced sound anymore, since your plug will be single ended.


----------

